# The ever changing litle "sumptin sumtins" of retirement



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

When I first retired my special little sumptin sumptin ( an old geezer friend of mines rube version of something something although he held two masters in engineering disciplines and a gamblers bouquet of associate and bachelors degrees when he left the race at 70 years old) was to meet him and our new wave of retirees at the local 24 hour restaurant for early morning coffee at 0530 hours.

Once at the Huddle House we spent our time drinking coffee, maybe eating breakfast, paper reading and jawing as we used to do in the break room at the plant before reporting to our labs by 0630 to make sure all the days assignment lists for our main staff were ready for the 0700 shift and making sure all projects in progress were in compliance with the previous shifts clock out report and ready to restart.

But it never felt right to me because after the ritual morning breakroom simulation, it came to an end without the straight walk to my work area.

Four months ago I decided to start having my paper home delivered just because I remembered our family always have the morning paper delivered and I wanted to include some extra god days of my past in my present.

Now I usually start my morning by putting the coffee pot on the stove to perk for 12 minutes, carry bird seed out to scatter on the walkway as I retrieve the morning paper, then come in and pour a cup and sit in the alcove between the kitchen and living room reading the headlines and making sure my name isn't in the obits as I watch the birds out the front door, the sun rise down the back hall, drink my two or three cups of coffee as I decide how much of my day I plan to nap, things I want to tackle, if I want to fit in some pond fishing and when I want to train work or play catch with my dogs.

I still make the cafÃ© once in awhile but I enjoy my new morning sumptin sumptin made up of some my father enjoyed decades ago when he retired so much more 

So what are your little retirement sumptin sumptins that make your coming day of retirement enjoyable to you?


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Now that DH is retired we pretty much have the same morning ritual you do. Before DH started work at 6am so was up at 4am and out the door by 5am. I've always been a SAHW so I just got on with the chores. Now we sit around, drink our tea and discuss our day. Then we have a leisurely breakfast together too. It's just nice to enjoy each others company.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I start with coffee and watch one of the local tv channels to catch the weather. I usually, but not always, check e-mail and maybe some other sites on the internet, including HT. Then comes the hard decision: Do I make breakfast and eat in or head out to a restaurant. Usually I eat out and "jaw" for a while with friends and acquaintances.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

So far......it's only been 3 weeks....I get up, feed the goats, chickens and ducks. Gather grass/weeds/dandelions for my gdaughter's tortoise's breakfast, make sure the dogs and cats have food and THEN...sit on the deck with my coffee and plan the day. It NEVER goes as planned, but I try.  BF usually comes over about 8am to help out and visit. I'm sure it will be different once my son and family move in.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know COSunflower. If coffee isn't first on your list, it would seem you have misplaced priorities.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I agree RW!!!  If Grandma doesn't have her coffee on the deck each morning with her list in hand...she might not be too much FUN the rest of the day!!! I taught the older granddaughters EARLY how to make it for me...they always have it ready by time I get out of the shower. :happy2:


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> ..... If coffee isn't first on your list, it would seem you have misplaced priorities.


 Gish, where's that put me? :shrug:
I gave up drinking coffee, tea, and most any caffeine product a few months back... 
But then there are those few people that have always thought my "priorities" were "misplaced"! :umno:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Don't worry Michael, you may be the exception that proves the rule. Guess that makes you exceptional.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't drink coffee or tea. Hot chocolate or hot cider but only in cool weather. I drink a big glass of water first thing. I am always hungry when I wake up. Always yogurt first, with fruit or separate. So off to the springhouse for the yogurt and fresh fruit. I make the rounds, hit the outhouse. Sit by the creek. I like the cell phone because I can go online anywhere. Milk the goat at 7 and feed. I spend most of my time outdoors this time of year, puttin' around....James


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I'm usually up by 7 and start my day by throwing a load of laundry in the washer. I'm not a true morning person, but I can get a lot of things done in that first hour or so. It really is nice to be able to do things whil.e still wearing your fuzzy slippers! I don't drink coffee or regular tea and usually skip breakfast. Instead, I do a few things online, feed the turtle and do some writing. Mid morning, I pause to get a workout in and then I (finally) eat something. When hubby retires next year, I'm sure that he will do his best to upset my schedule. As it is, he often interrupts my weekend workouts and likes to cook a big breakfast when I really don't want to smell food. This is something that we'll have to work out!


----------

